# Sandsend Tunnel Semi



## TK421 (Aug 7, 2011)

Greetings all,

So it was lovely trip over the North Yorkshire Moors early this morning for a visit with Dobbo79 down Sandsend tunnel. I have called this a 'semi' because we were against the clock and my camera battery failed after shaft 2  However at least we have had a go and its great 

Heres the history schnizel:

Sandsend tunnel is about 1 mile north of the rather lovely seaside village of Sandsend unsuprisingly, it formed part of the Whitby, Redcar & Middlesbrough Union Railway. Building began in around 1871 although all work stopped in 1874 when the contractor went bust. It resumed under the finances and guidance of the North Eastern Railway, the tunnel was built because the orginal route was a tad too close to the cliff edge. The single bore tunnel was opened on 3rd December 1883. The tunnel is a little under a mile in length at 1,652 yards it is in the main a straight tunnel but for the last northern section where a curve means that you cannot see end to end. The railway closed for business on the 5th May 1953. Its very wet in places, definatley a wellies job and clearly brickwork has fallen in recent years, whilst we did not get to see it, the northern portal suffered a partial collapse in 2008. We will definately re visit this with a fully charged camera battery and not in such a rush.

Some photos:

The approach, feck me thats a bloody high wall!!







Into the dark:





Straight as a die:





Refuge:





Tis I:





"Hello operator are you on the line? Well you better get off, there's a train coming!":





Deposit your minerals here:





Dobbo left, TK421 right, light painting!





Side shaft for depositing the spoil down the cliff:





Ventillation shaft (this was about the only decent photo I got, the rest looking upwards turned out gash):





Last one from me, more tunnel:





This was my first tunnel expore and photography was certainly a challenge, I had bought a new petzl head torch and I was really glad of it for hands free action, if you see what I mean......

Dobbo will be along shortly with some of her photos, she got a bit cross with her camera and at times all I could hear was swearing in the dark When we returned to the entrance you could hear people talking on the other side of the wall, it took all of my will power to not jump over the top shouting rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrghg! hehe.

cheers


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 7, 2011)

Great stuff mate love the pictures north yorkshire is one of my fav places


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't normally like the computer buggered about with photos but in this case I'll make an exception.Nice work TK,very impressive.Thought I remembered this one from a while ago.Here's Phill.ds' take on it from September last year

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16227&highlight=sandsend+tunnel


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 7, 2011)

Greetings...

After scaling that wall (with difficulty) we managed to get into the tunnel - It was so silent and the temperature change was unbelievable...from the warmth of the entrance to the darkness and being able to see your breath...i was aprehensive as i get a little claustrophobic..but i was ok 

I was glad I invested in wellies, even though i did get covered in Soot from clinging on the wall whilst going through a mahoosive puddle. My camera frustrated me at times and maybe it was my lack of knowledge of pic taking in the dark...but here goes.....


WORRY SET IN AT THE THOUGHT OF MY FAT ASS GETTING OVER THIS WALL...BUT WITH A SHOVE FROM TK421 (MORE THAN A HANDFUL MATE) I WAS OVER..




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


INTO THE DARKNESS....




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


EVIDENCE IS SEEN IN LOTS OF PLACES THAT THE TUNNEL IS BEING "SQUEEZED" - HENCE THE "BOWING" IN THIS PICTURE..




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


THE START OF THE FAMOUS ORANGE FLOOR..




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


IMPENDING BRICKWORK..




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


I BLURRED THE PIC BUT YOU GET THE IDEA OF THE MASS OF MINERALIZED WATER COMING DOWN THE WALL..




DSCF3252A by Dobbo79, on Flickr


CALCIUM FORMING ON THE ROOF...




DSCF3242A by Dobbo79, on Flickr

ITS ME!!




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

iTS TK421.....PLYING "CHICKEN" WITH THE SUNLIGHT...




Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

AND FINALLY...IT WOULD BE RUDE NOT TO GO TO SANDSEND TUNNEL AND NOT GET A PIC OF THIS LITTLE CHAP "THE TUNNEL WATCHMAN". HE SEEMS TO BE DRAWN EXACTLY WHERE THE LIGHT FROM THE SOUTHERN PORTAL ENDS..MAYBE AS A WARNING....




DSCF3253A by Dobbo79, on Flickr


Thanks for looking... And thankyou TK for another explore.....same time next week?? lol


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Great explore and great pics mate. And Im so glad we were alone as my language was a bit blue wasn't it lol

I love that light painting one - considering it was an accident it turned out well mate...heres to the next one...

:jiggy*


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 7, 2011)

Great work dobbo thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Aug 7, 2011)

I Enjoyed your reports and pics, My Thanks to you Both


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 7, 2011)

Bloody fantastic photos there both, how on earth do you light the tunnels so well, just a big sodding torch?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 8, 2011)

Some absolutely breathtaking shots there guys !! How the hell did you get over that wall ??


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Some absolutely breathtaking shots there guys !! How the hell did you get over that wall ??



TK421 got over it no problem - was like a 40 year old Spiderman lol - me on the other hand needed much guidance and an ass shove from TK...anything for a quick grope eh mate...

Its difficult but do-able....but i have a corking bruise on on my thigh for my troubles...


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

gushysfella said:


> Bloody fantastic photos there both, how on earth do you light the tunnels so well, just a big sodding torch?



We were armed with about 4 torches - including a head torch with TK was wearing and everytime he turned to speak to me i got blinded lol

Im investing in a BIG MAHOOSIVE torch for Sandsend Tunnel - PT II


----------



## Andymacg (Aug 8, 2011)

cracking pictures there the both of you, must get up and have gander at that tunnel myself one weekend


----------



## TK421 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cheers all for the comments, for a first tunnel explore the photos turned out OK I hope. 

As for lighting the place, you can never have too many torches, although my wife would disagree 

Looking forward to a return visit, and more arse shoving hehe


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 8, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Looking forward to a return visit, and more arse shoving hehe




 Stop trying to lead us into smutty inuendo !! We wouldn't stoop so low !!


----------



## TK421 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, I think you like it


----------



## phill.d (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done guys, glad you managed to conquer the North face of the Eiger! 
I certainly had more of a struggle on my second trip (three years later) I blame that on old age creeping in lol 

I had a similar thing to me happen whilst wanting to climb back out. I could hear this old boy on the other side talking to himself. Huhm, cracking bit of building work here indeed, very nice lol. I waited ages for him to clear off, but he didn't. In the end I just popped my head above the wall up and said '''helloooo' He had the fright of his life, made his excuses and was off pretty quick 

Good report here, It's a cracking tunnel for a bit of spelunking.
Nice one!!


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Looking forward to a return visit, and more arse shoving hehe



Do you bloomin mind - its my arse you shoved!! wasn't expecting that at all lmao...nearly shot over the top of the wall with the shock lol


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice work you two...great tunnel, that...and a good chuckle about the arse-shoving.


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Nice work you two...great tunnel, that...and a good chuckle about the arse-shoving.



It was so not ladylike Foxy....was a bloody shock being man handled lol 
Poor TK got more than he bargained for too - a cheek in each hand lol


----------



## TK421 (Aug 8, 2011)

To be fair, I have had worse experiences


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

To be fair Mr TK421 - I was half expecting you to take a pic of me teetering on top of the wall....hanging on for dear life...i was shaking when i got down....if my feet aint on solid ground im out of my comfort zone...

Great explore though - and more to see....cant wait to go again - i will fly over that wall like Spiderman...your hands will be redundant lol


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never enjoyed looking at a semi before 
Cracking shots ladies, beautifully lit!


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I've never enjoyed looking at a semi before
> Cracking shots lads, beautifully lit!



Best semi you've seen? *coughs*...lol
erm??? LADS?? lol


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> Best semi you've seen? *coughs*...lol
> erm??? LADS?? lol



Ooops, soz! Hasty edit!


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Ooops, soz! Hasty edit!



lmao - cheers


----------



## TK421 (Aug 8, 2011)

UrbanX, I am only a lady at weekends, and then I'm not really ladylike, its the adams apple that gives it away, and a knob hehehe


----------



## leepey74 (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome pics!!

Love the decay and that its not been vandalised!

I have a tunnel near me that used to be the TPT in the mid 19th century. Its now a walkway for those people who want to walk the miles of the Trans Penine Trial between Sheffield & Manchester


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 9, 2011)

Really enjoyed this.

Some cracking shots!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TK421 (Sep 4, 2011)

Greetings and sorry to bump this one, but we finished the tunnel today and my camera battery happily made it through the trip - whahey! 

I thought you might like a few more photos, I visited with Dobbo and Dave.....there was less arse pushing today, and certainly non from me, but a curious experience with a dog

Red for danger:






The tunnel curves:





Moi:





The collpase at the north end bent tough rail:





The fresh air was magnificant:





On todays mission we found that a mist was generally blowing through the tunnel, it made photography a tad difficult:





Tilt shift Dobbo in the limelight:





Messrs Dobbo and Dave:





Gimme shelter:





Dobbo checks her camera and Dave sees the light





Last one, "raiders of the lost arse"





Plenty more on me flickr site, you know where to look

Ian


----------



## dobbo79 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great pics hun - i found this shoot really difficult doe to the mist and when i looked back over my oics i had about three which were decent - tad disappointed but i was chuffed we made it all the way through....

Think the dog was chuffed to be thrown over the wall too......NOT!!! lol


----------

